# Internet Movie Car Database ~ resource website



## Melensdad

Just in case you want to know what cars were used in what movies, just check here. 

*LINK =>* http://www.imcdb.org/

By the way some vehicles, like the Aktiv Snow Trac ST4 is not listed in the manufacturer database but if you type in the movie name THE SHINING it brings up a listing of the vehicles used in the movie and has a Snow Trac.  So this website is not limited to just cars.


----------



## Big Dog

Melensdad said:


> Just in case you want to know what cars were used in what movies, just check here.
> 
> *LINK =>* http://www.imcdb.org/
> 
> By the way some vehicles, like the Aktiv Snow Trac ST4 is not listed in the manufacturer database but if you type in the movie name THE SHINING it brings up a listing of the vehicles used in the movie and has a Snow Trac.  So this website is not limited to just cars.




Got one for guns too ...........

*LINK =>* http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/Main_Page

Cars and guns go together ..............


----------



## Melensdad

Big Dog said:


> Got one for guns too ...........
> 
> *LINK =>* http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/Main_Page
> 
> Cars and guns go together ..............



Yes, I posted that one in the gun forum before I posted this one.


----------



## Big Dog

Melensdad said:


> Yes, I posted that one in the gun forum before I posted this one.




I read the new post top to bottom ...............


----------



## Cowboy

Good idea making the links sticky,s Melensdad . Thanks


----------

